# summer calls



## wyohunter (Apr 16, 2010)

what kind of sounds should i be using for yotes right now? since its getting to be summer time and the days are gonna get warmer especialy here in wyoming..any advice is great thanks.

Jason


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a long way from Wyoming **Disclaimer** I hunt coyotes successfully in the summer out in semi arid desert and grasslands with a simple lone howl. During the hottest days of the summer (95-105), I have very good responses to distress late in the afternoon/evening. I think they post up at their dens all day when it gets that hot and they are hungry when it finally gets cool enough to hunt for food. A few hours before dusk, fawn cries work well for me. If you try this, do not start right before dusk because they seem to hold up a quarter mile off and wait for night to come.


----------

